

The Faculty of 1000 - robinhouston
http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2012/01/31/the-faculty-of-1000/

======
_delirium
The physics approach seems to be doing something pretty close, through the de-
facto combination of traditional journals and arXiv. As the post says, the
arXiv isn't itself peer reviewed, but many of the papers there are also
published in journals, and the arXiv entry says that if so. The physics
community has basically detached the peer-review and the access/archiving
phases: the peer-review stays with journals, but the arXiv stores a PDF of the
result. Some journals have even automated the pipeline; a number of physics
journals will automatically upload an arXiv version of every published paper.

